# Tender Dry Cat food - other than Tender Vittles?



## jaderz84 (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone know of some? I've called every store within 20 miles of my area, and the only recommend Tender Vittles which is in Canada. I'm in the Detroit area. My cat is nearing 20 years old and has all but stopped eating her dry food. She eats the moist twice a day now but having something for her to eat when she's hungry and I'm not around would be lovely. Willing to buy online or instore, but can't find anything online either.

Didn't see any posts here so do pardon if I missed.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Semi-moist food has been shown to cause health problems in cats. It is actually the reason that the USA stopped selling tender vittles. It is very high in sugar (all semi moist are) and salt. Two meals of wet food should be plenty, she doesn't need to snack all day.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I didn't know at the time, but I had a cat with a broken jaw and fed him Tender Vittles. Then he wouldn't eat anything else. I don't know if there's a connection, as he was sixteen when he died, but his kidneys went bad. That was the cause of his death. 

I never found out how his jaw got broken, but that was years ago, and at that time I allowed my cats to go outside. He could have been hit by a car. He was so special to us.


----------



## MeatballsOwner (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey jade!! Im in Metro Detroit too (Harrison township)  

My 20 year old cat (RIP 2-3-09) exhibited the same behavior. 

I put his food on a dish, with a little water, microwaved it for 30 seconds and let it set until it was cool enough to eat. 

The Vet told me this accomplished 2 things - Intake of food, and intake of water. 
Good Luck!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

MeatballsOwner said:


> I put his food on a dish, with a little water, microwaved it for 30 seconds and let it set until it was cool enough to eat.


That's fine if the cat eats it right away, but otherwise is a opportunity for bacteria to breed. 

jaderz...two meals should be enough, but if you can't be home at feeding time and need to leave some food, I suggest getting a timer feeder that you can put an ice pack in. In addition, have you had her to the vet since this started? I'm wondering if she's having issues with her teeth....


----------

